# Who are you guys rooting for now?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With the Clippers out, who are you guys rooting for?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is my preferred order of championship winners:
1. Mavericks
2. Heat
3. Pistons
4. Suns

First of all, I want somebody new to win a championship. Not so much, though, that I would wish for the Suns to win instead of the Pistons, since they knocked out the Clippers (yes, I'm bitter, so sue me). 

I picked the Mavericks over the Heat since I slightly dislike Shaq and he already has so many rings anyway. But if either of those teams win, I'll be relatively happy.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i want heat to win. i liked shaq when he was in LA and i feel he deserves another ring. and when he does get it he'll remind kobe that he'll never be able to win another ring.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

youve got to go for the suns. If the team that we should have beaten wins it all, we can say that we should have won it all too.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> youve got to go for the suns. If the team that we should have beaten wins it all, we can say that we should have won it all too.


Only thing is the Lakers will say the same thing.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> youve got to go for the suns. If the team that we should have beaten wins it all, we can say that we should have won it all too.


Cheer for the enemy? No thanks. They're going to be our #1 rival next year for the Pacific Division, i hope Dallas crushes their spirit as bad as they crushed ours.

Before when the Clippers were out of playoffs by February, i'd usually pick some team that i kind of liked and cheer for 'em. But after this year, they're all close competition, and i couldn't give a crap who wins.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont care who wins as Long as the SUNS DO NOT WIN IT 

their goes that...they beat the Mavs tonight  DAMNIT 

i hate the SUNs i hope anyone but them wins it all....the funny thing is they did not even shoot a million 3s and they still won


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone but Detroit. I am rooting for the Heat the most, because I like Shaq, Wade, and Payton. It'd be great to see Shaq get a ring before/without Kobe.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont care anymore but Im a huge Dirk fan so I guess I will root for the Mavs.. I hate the Suns and wouldnt dare cheer for a team of floppers..Honestly, I can care less. Im just waiting for college and pro football.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"*Los Angeles Clippers-2nd round baby!"

ahh nice to see fans are as grateful and happy that we did what we did this year :banana: :biggrin: 

CLIPPERS!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

anyone but the soft-*** suns.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Mavericks
2. Pistons
3. Heat
4. Suns


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Detroit or Heeet


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Heats and the Suns, they hopefully will play exciting finals games.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Hopefully the Mavs win it all. I hate Cuban but it would be unfair to root against them just because he's an idiot

Gotta love Dirk!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

It's time for Lakers and Clippers fans to be in good terms.

LETS HOPE THE SUNS LOSE!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Pistons, despite them going down 1-3. I just like defense, the way the Heat are defending the Pistons is nice though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TIme to chime in. I want to see the Mavs win it all, if not them then the Heat. I like the Pistons but I want to see someone new win the championship this year.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The Suns beat the Clippers fair and square. The Clips had chances to win it, but didn't. It was a great series and I don't blame the Suns for beating the Clips.

I'm also a little curious on how far the Suns can go with their style of play. It looks as though the Mavs have figured it out though.

Looking forward to seeing DWade in the finals.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> TIme to chime in. I want to see the Mavs win it all, if not them then the Heat. I like the Pistons but I want to see someone new win the championship this year.


i want someone new to win it all too, except the SUNS jaja

GO MAVS/HEAT/PISTONS!!!!! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i want someone new to win it all too, except the SUNS jaja
> 
> GO MAVS/HEAT/PISTONS!!!!! :biggrin: :cheers:


Yeah me too. Anyone but the Suns. They have now entered my Top 5 hate list.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

On the other hand, IF the Suns win it all, we can say the Clips lost to the eventual champs (took them to 7 games w/o homecourt advantage)....
so did the Mavs, Pistons/Heat...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> On the other hand, IF the Suns win it all, we can say the Clips lost to the eventual champs (took them to 7 games w/o homecourt advantage)....
> so did the Mavs, Pistons/Heat...


So can the Lakers...Uggggh


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Visceral said:


> Classy post. I see you haven't brought yourself down to the level of others that I see here. Which has shown me a new light of Clippers fans, and not a good one. The constant *****ing and hate because we won fair and square. Gimme a ****ing break. Grow the **** up too, some of you. I guess, some of you were never taught how to respect.
> 
> Clippers gave us a great series. I look forward to future battles but _if this is how it is gonna be _ from now on. I look forward to beating you guys again.


I respect the Suns. Does that mean I have to root for them? You did beat us fair and square but that doesnt mean I have to cheer for them. Respect? You are talking about respect when you come into this thread and start cursing at everyone. None of us ever attacked you personally so you if dont like it go back to the Suns board. Now, I REALLY hope Dirk gets dirty on you.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I respect the Suns. Does that mean I have to root for them? You did beat us fair and square but that doesnt mean I have to cheer for them. Respect? You are talking about respect when you come into this thread and start cursing at everyone. None of us ever attacked you personally so you if dont like it go back to the Suns board. Now, I REALLY hope Dirk gets dirty on you.



You're all talking about hating a team because they beat your team....When the Suns gave you a good series, nothing controversial happened. That just doesn't sound like respect to me. Where did I say YOU or anyone had to cheer for the Suns? I don't care who any of you root for. It irritates to me see this after a team wins, the other teams fans starting showing hate for no reason. 

Disappointment or not, you can post more accordingly or show more respect than just "I hate the Suns, I hope they lose, or we should've beaten them". I apologize for my post though. If you read my posts since I've been here, I've always shown respect towards others and their teams when they've given it. I just can't stand this type of stuff.

Dirk was prolly gonna light us up no matter what anyway...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Visceral said:


> Disappointment or not, you can post more accordingly or show more respect than just "I hate the Suns, I hope they lose, or we should've beaten them". I apologize for my post though. If you read my posts since I've been here, I've always shown respect towards others and their teams when they've given it. I just can't stand this type of stuff.


I hate the suns, I hope they lose.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Going for the Diesel, Flash, White Chocolate, The Glove, Zo, 4 Point Walker! What other team has all these nicknames!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

<strike>puck the suns. bunch of phags</strike> that are going to tire themselves out patting themselves on the back.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> I hate the suns, I hope they lose.


Yeah, we should have beaten them.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Visceral said:


> You're all talking about hating a team because they beat your team....When the Suns gave you a good series, nothing controversial happened. That just doesn't sound like respect to me. Where did I say YOU or anyone had to cheer for the Suns? I don't care who any of you root for. It irritates to me see this after a team wins, the other teams fans starting showing hate for no reason.
> 
> Disappointment or not, you can post more accordingly or show more respect than just "I hate the Suns, I hope they lose, or we should've beaten them". I apologize for my post though. If you read my posts since I've been here, I've always shown respect towards others and their teams when they've given it. I just can't stand this type of stuff.
> 
> Dirk was prolly gonna light us up no matter what anyway...


^ I guess Im not the only one. See what you started. Dont add fuel to the fire.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Yeah, we should have beaten them.


 repped


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sorry about the cursing. it just pisses me off that a sun's fan is coming to our site, and telling us who to respect. screw that. he should keep his sorry *** on the sun's board where he belongs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> sorry about the cursing. it just pisses me off that a sun's fan is coming to our site, and telling us who to respect. screw that. he should keep his sorry *** on the sun's board where he belongs.


He is over here cuz the Suns board is on life support. Our board has more action than theirs and we are not even playing. Go figure. :raised_ey


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im so happy my boy Dirk is about to put 50 on the Suns. :biggrin:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> So can the Lakers...Uggggh


The Lakers, you have to admit/all Clippers-Lakers rivalry aside, played very well in the playoffs. Too bad not well enough to face the Clips in round two.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> The Lakers, you have to admit/all Clippers-Lakers rivalry aside, played very well in the playoffs. Too bad not well enough to face the Clips in round two.


I agree but I also blame them for us not reaching the WCF. We couldve have beat the Lakers in the 2nd rd. Its their fault.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> He is over here cuz the Suns board is on life support. Our board has more action than theirs and we are not even playing. Go figure. :raised_ey


I know. He can come here as long as he doesn't give lectures on R-E-S-P-E-C-T. He can show our board some respect if he wants to hang out here.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

paperclip said:


> I know. He can come here as long as he doesn't give lectures on R-E-S-P-E-C-T. He can show our board some respect if he wants to hang out here.


Seriously...What the heck was that about?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> I agree but I also blame them for us not reaching the WCF. We couldve have beat the Lakers in the 2nd rd. Its their fault.


Clips could have beaten the Suns. It came down to experience and poise, and some luck too. All of which, the Clips were sorely lacking VS the Suns.  
Next year, next year.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahh man i was sooo happy to see the Suns lose tonight jajajja

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: 

it felt greeeeeat!!
now i dont really care who wins it all, but im just happy it wasnt the SUns!~!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Ahh man i was sooo happy to see the Suns lose tonight jajajja
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers:
> 
> ...


Yeah it was..Raja got what he deserved.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Heat vs. Mavs

I hope the Mavs win it. I like their team.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm hoping Miami might win it only to see how it'll drive Kobe nuts. Sure they say the feud is all over, but hey... plus a good Phil VS. Riley moment too.

However, I've always felt players like Walker, J Williams, Mourning, GP have that never going to get a ring vibe.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> I'm hoping Miami might win it only to see how it'll drive Kobe nuts. Sure they say the feud is all over, but hey... plus a good Phil VS. Riley moment too.
> 
> However, I've always felt players like Walker, J Williams, Mourning, GP have that never going to get a ring vibe.


I feel the same way. I want Shaq to get the first ring b4 since the divorce


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Miami Heat!!!!

I would love to see these guys get the ring:

*Shaq* (Needs to settle the score with the Lakers and move on to his next career)

*Zo* (He's taking a major risk with his health to get this ring and I don't think he has more to give)

*Payton * (I remember Payton as "The Glove" and he was unbelieveable. Other plays have sold out for the ring and not succeeded, I hope he does.)

*Riley* ("Strutting Mr. Riley" --- that guy is tough!! When the Lakers tried to get him to come back before they hired Jackson the second time, he laughed and said --- "I'm not going to tarnish my legacy." I admire him for that and would love for him to take it all. He has already done more in less time this season than Jackson and his legacy is in tact because he's taking his team to the Finals and to win it will be just that much more sweeter.

*Wade* (Because he will be the second behind Darko out of the 2003 draft to get a ring; his doing so before LeBron will inspire LeBron even more. With luck --- *Cavs/Clippers * in 2007?)

GO HEAT!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Miami Heat!!!!
> 
> I would love to see these guys get the ring:
> 
> ...



hmmm nice reasons, well yeah i guess it would be cool to see the Heat win, Zo would be a good story and Shaq of course , i really have nothing against the Heat or the Mavs and i like both teams
so may the best team win!!!!
once again, damn im glad the Suns are out jajaj we were a damn raja Bell 3 from going to the damn
West Finals  im glad Raja played like **** the last game , i cant wait for our revenge against

them next season!!!!!

GO CLIPPERS


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

IF Miami does win, does it boggle anyone's mind that Antoine Walker will have a ring?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

regarding 'toine:

that shiver thing he does after hitting a shot gets on my damn nerves.

role players that celebrate in general piss me off. no antoine, it wasn't you that won the series, it was wade and shaq. just hit your shot and run back down the court to play some D.

superstars: have a right to celebrate.
role player: be gracious, cause you ain't that good.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Miami and only because I think Cuban is such a sleaze.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Lay of Toine.

Maybe that shiver thing gets the opposition pissed off too? They lose their cool, they lose the game.

"Role players be gratious, you're not that good"?

And you are...Michael Jordan speaking?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Miami because of Dorrell Wright and D-Wade.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

paperclip said:


> Lay of Toine.
> 
> Maybe that shiver thing gets the opposition pissed off too? They lose their cool, they lose the game.
> 
> ...



if you don't understand what i'm trying to say, just forget it. no need to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I wasn't bagging on Walker, but he is one of the most vilified players in the league. Even though he's a pretty good player, there's like a eternal loser/no ring vibe around him. It's sort of like if Jeff McInnis got a ring.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I hate Walker too..HOwever, he has played well in the last 2 series.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

paperclip said:


> Lay of Toine.
> 
> Maybe that shiver thing gets the opposition pissed off too? They lose their cool, they lose the game.
> 
> ...


Before this years playoffs what exactly did "Toine" do that was so amazing?

Walker is getting 7 million this year, and if the Heat want to keep him will be making up to 10 million a year... Thats some ROLEPLAYER! The guy is an over paid nobody. Just because he made some three's this season in the playoffs, he was no where to be found durning the regular season.

I know every player needs a cheer leader, but come on, 7 million for a guy who averages a whooping 12 points a game, 5 rebounds a game, 2 asp, and 2 to's... And can't play a lick of defense to save his life, Woowee.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

messed up up, please delete...


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

WTF Why is everyone disagreeing with me?

Walker is the Man.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Kevin Garnet has that no ring vibe too.... :dead:

but either way it's a win-win no matter what.

If the Mavs win, Mark Cuban gets to strut around with the trophy pissing off Stern into hatching some sort of new crazy rules/scheme.
If the Heat win, Antoine Walker get to shimmy with a championship ring shining on his finger.

Truly great moments in sports hilarity.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the finals have been taking an interesting twist. After going 2-0 I didn't think the Mavs would find themselves down 2-3 going back to Dallas. I still think the Mavs have a good chance but they are not making it easy for themselves.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Heat won. I didn't expect the for the Mavs to lose but they did. Congrats to the Heat.


----------

